# Muffler Delete Question



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Up to you. W/o a larger turbo anything beyond the downpipe upgrades won't be noticed. Only difference I can think of is the sound depending on the wall thickness of the new pipe ran(compared to stock) and if you make it larger. You are also trusting the person knows how to bend and is competent enough to not have a leaky system when you get that far into it. Can't remember how many times I had to have something taken back for warranty because I saw soot from leaks when I had the car on the lift for oil changes back in the day. Pro shop and shotty workmanship is out there.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

These guys do good work, they've done exhaust work on my RX-8 and Monte in the past. I'm definitely going from the resonator, I just don't know what size pipe to go. Was hoping someone who has done this would have some insight. They said to do 2" or 2.25" but any bigger and it's going to sound like a Honda. The stock pipe from the resonator to the muffler is 1.75" and the stock tail is 2".


----------

